# New toys



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

Traded off my Remington 700 220 swift for a Browning X-bolt Medallion in 300 wsm. Was gonna buy a Hawke Endurance 30 to go on it today but a customer made me a deal I couldn't refuse on a Leupold VX-3L in 3x10x50. So happy with my new toy I just had to show it off.


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Nice


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Reach out and touch someone...........................


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Emerald Ghost said:


> Reach out and touch someone...........................


Shoot yes, especially with the 300.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice looking set up


----------



## Chadddd (Jun 26, 2016)

I wanna gun in that caliber! Very nice set up


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks guys, can't wait to get it to the range this weekend.


----------



## BnB (Jun 24, 2014)

That's a smoke pole there


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

solid gun combo


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet....I love my 300 WM and the WSM is gonna be a speedy fella fer ya!!!! Congrats on the new addition to the family!!!!


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Nice rig!!


----------

